# GuHong Force Cube



## rudra (Apr 28, 2013)

I know there is a lot of debate about performance of Force cube. Force cube are made by stickerless ZhanChis. I want to know if anyone ever applied this idea to stickerless Guhong. I don't know how it will perform. But I want to ask you guys before trying myself . So If anyone ever made Force cubes using Stickerless GuHong, please share your experience.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry,what's Force cubes? do you mean Guhong V2?


----------



## rudra (Apr 28, 2013)

cherry said:


> Sorry,what's Force cubes? do you mean Guhong V2?



Force cubes are made by putting together identical coloured pieces of stickerless ZhanChis. You will need 6 stickerless cubes to do so. People say Force cubes are much smoother than normal Zhanchi.

No, I don't mean v2 specifically. I meant Force cube made by Stickerless Guhong v1 or v2 .


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2013)

cherry said:


> Sorry,what's Force cubes? do you mean Guhong V2?




a force cube is taking 6 stickerless cubes and taking the same color pieces and assemble them to be six solid color cubes


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2013)

rudra said:


> I know there is a lot of debate about performance of Force cube. Force cube are made by stickerless ZhanChis. I want to know if anyone ever applied this idea to stickerless Guhong. I don't know how it will perform. But I want to ask you guys before trying myself . So If anyone ever made Force cubes using Stickerless GuHong, please share your experience.



The Force Cube is now a rather old concept that quite frankly isn't worth it.
With proper care, any GuHong will do you good. A lot of it these days is the cuber, not the cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 28, 2013)

Indeed. My force cubes are not faster than my main.

In fact, the standard bought milky (primary color)is the fastest.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 28, 2013)

rudra said:


> Force cubes are made by putting together identical coloured pieces of stickerless ZhanChis. You will need 6 stickerless cubes to do so. People say Force cubes are much smoother than normal Zhanchi.
> 
> No, I don't mean v2 specifically. I meant Force cube made by Stickerless Guhong v1 or v2 .





Username said:


> a force cube is taking 6 stickerless cubes and taking the same color pieces and assemble them to be six solid color cubes


Thanks for your words!I know that now. Haha,still need to learn much more


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Indeed. My force cubes are not faster than my main.
> 
> In fact, the standard bought milky (primary color)is the fastest.



Here the same. I have three Force cubes. These are not faster than any other Zhanchi. At first the seem to look faster, but any new Zhanchi feels fast. Right now my Milky is also the fastest and smoothest cube I have.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 28, 2013)

The idea that stickerless cubes are somehow "faster" or "smoother" than other colored plastic cubes was always astounding to me. What reason would Dayan having for using different types of plastic depending on whether it's going into a stickerless cube or a solid-colored cube?


----------



## rudra (Apr 28, 2013)

Guys I will try to make one no matter what people say about it. It might not be faster, smoother. But worth a try. Till now, I have found no one to try that yet.


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 28, 2013)

You could just buy one here:
http://zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/DaYan/Dayan2_GuHong_v2.html


----------



## Arkwell (May 23, 2013)

rudra said:


> I know there is a lot of debate about performance of Force cube. Force cube are made by stickerless ZhanChis. I want to know if anyone ever applied this idea to stickerless Guhong. I don't know how it will perform. But I want to ask you guys before trying myself . So If anyone ever made Force cubes using Stickerless GuHong, please share your experience.




'Lightake' lists all the colored DIY Guhongs as 'hard plastic' so a Force Cube would be the same as the standard Guhong or V2. Colored DIY Zhanchi's come in 'hard plastic' and ABS which might feel smoother but is not faster.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone really think that Dayan make 2 different kinds of coloured pieces? 1 type for stickerless cubes and the other for colourful cubes.

If you do please take a step back and wonder why would they do that.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 24, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Does anyone really think that Dayan make 2 different kinds of coloured pieces? 1 type for stickerless cubes and the other for colourful cubes.
> 
> If you do please take a step back and wonder why would they do that.



yeah as far as i am aware the original, plain or milky plastic is the same plastic as every other cube and they then add dye to get black white pink etc.


----------



## Lagom (May 24, 2013)

My thoughts: Its not the plastic thats the difference, its the stickers. A cube without stickers feels a lot different. The stickers weight is a lot, since the cubes weight is almost nothing, and the stickers are far away from the axle.

I bought 6 zhanchis and made force cubes. I cannot tell any difference....


----------



## stensgaard (May 24, 2013)

I have 3 stickerless 57mm zhanchis bought from amazon, they are of a smoother and softer plastic than my stickerless 42mm 50mm and 55mm.. I also have a 57mm guhong v2 and it's the same hard plastic as the smaller zhanchis!

So it's not the stickers!

But I think it's a matter of when the cube was made more that what kind of cube it is.. Since they probably changed the mixture of the plastic at some point!

So lets hope they realize the old mix was better, and change it back!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2013)

rudra said:


> I know there is a lot of debate about performance of Force cube. Force cube are made by stickerless ZhanChis. I want to know if anyone ever applied this idea to stickerless Guhong.



So you think that people only got this idea when the stickerless Zanchi came out?

This whole force cube **** started with the Guhongs...

Placebo effect much?


----------



## Cheese11 (May 25, 2013)

The force cube is a bunch of BS. The only reason people thinks it's good is because they spent a whole bunch of money on 6 cubes, and can't afford it to be bad. I feel the same would go GuHongs.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 25, 2013)

Well.. ehh.. I spent the money on 6 cubes, along with MarcelP, and we don't think they are good. They make no difference 

If you want a real good cube.. get the milky zhanchi (on zcube.cn for one). That is the primary color and that one out of the box was as good as, if not better than, my well broken in main.


----------

